# Baking chicken



## JohnL (Mar 7, 2005)

I'm baking two small chickens tonight, (approx 3 1/2 lbs ea).
I have them in a brine now and plan to put them in the oven at 5:00. I usually bake them at 350 for about 1 1/2 hr, but I've seen a recipe by Sara on the FN that's called "blasted chicken" where she cooks them at 450 for 45mins.
Has anyone here tried this?
If so how were the results?
Any recommendations?
Thanks,
John.


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 7, 2005)

John:

I've used a method from Barbara Kafka's book titled ROASTING.  She recommends roasting at 500F!

Cut off the tips of the wings and place the chicken(s) on a cookie sheet or low sided roasting pan.  Place the chicken in the oven feet first. (rack in the lower third of the oven)

After ten minutes, open the oven long enough to separate the chicken from the pan (reduces sticking).

Roast for 20-25 more minutes and test the internal temperature.

This method works well but makes a lot of smoke.  Keep that hood going full blast and keep teh windows open.

Good luck.


----------



## JohnL (Mar 7, 2005)

500 degrees!!!!

Wow! isn't that the temperature that they melt steel at!!
Thanks for the reply Andy.
Unfortunately, I've got one of those "Fake" exhaust hoods with the skimpy charcoal filter in it that does absolutely nothing. I guess I'll have to put a fan in the window as usual to get rid of the smoke. What I was really wondering about, besides the faster cooking time, does the chicken come out any better? As in crispier, moister, ect....
The brining process really does help to keep the meat very moist, I'm happy with that. I guess I'm intrigued by the higher temps, faster cooking time and a crispier exterior. Cholestorol be d****d! I love crispy chicken skin.
John.


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 7, 2005)

John:

Yes, the chicken does come oout with crispy skin-the primary reason to cook chicken IMHO!

With brining, the chicken will be moist, too.  As long as you take it out on time.  

I too have used the fan in the window many times in the past.

Good luck and let us know how it goes!


----------



## Bangbang (Mar 7, 2005)

I roast mine at 450 for 45 minutes. Comes out great.


----------



## abjcooking (Mar 10, 2005)

OK, I took your advise tonight when roasting my chicken for dinner.  I usually roasted my chicken for 1 hour on 350 and it came out ok.

Tonight, I brined the chicken for 2 hours.  I then patt the chicken dry and rubbed some butter into the skin like Julia Child's suggested.  I then put it into the oven on 475 and baked it for 40 minutes.  It did smoke up the kitchen, but the chicken came out fantastic.  It had a deep golden crust which was very crispy and the meat was very juicy under the crispy skin.  Thanks for all of your posts.


----------

